
Ask HN: Best practices for SaaS billing with Stripe - noname_jabroni
Hi HN -- hoping someone could help us understand the best practices for doing SaaS billing with Stripe.<p>We charge a monthly fee ($100) per &quot;team&quot; for the customer (w&#x2F;unlimited users).<p>Customers can have different numbers of teams but it ranges from ~10-50.<p>I&#x27;d like to set it up so that there is a monthly subscription ($100 per team per month) but we also offer 10% off if you pay 6 months up front and 20% off if you pay 12 months up front.<p>So my question: In Stripe should the 6 month and 12 month discounts be SUBSCRIPTIONS or COUPONS? The 10% and 20% discount would be applied one-time (vs. prorated) so customer would be invoiced up-front in one payment for the 6 or 12 month block.<p>I could create a standard month-to-month and then customize the 6 or 12 month pre-payments based on # of teams the customer uses but then I&#x27;ll wind up with many SUBSCRIPTIONS since each customer has a different number of teams, which feels messy...<p>Hope that makes sense -- really appreciate advice!!
======
jbchoo
Use subscription IMO

Have you tried Stripe
[https://stripe.com/docs/billing/subscriptions/integrating-
se...](https://stripe.com/docs/billing/subscriptions/integrating-self-serve-
portal) ?

